# 1970 NOS rear wing ???



## redmanf1 (May 10, 2016)

Hi,

I have what I believe to be an NOS 70 GTO judge wing (black primer) that has never been mounted. It is out of an old parts collection, how can I tell for sure it is a factory GM piece? Just a weep hole??

Also what is a 70 A/G/F body NOS 2046939 / 1957 date carb worth?

Thanks for any help

Nelson


----------



## redmanf1 (May 10, 2016)

Ok,
I have some pictures to post. Let me know what you think.

Thanks
Nelson


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

There is something about the shape of the spoiler pedestals that just doesn't look original to me. I also do not see rectangular seams around each pedestal. It's been little over a decade since I've owned an NOS '70-71 Judge spoiler, but the pedestals were not that raw. Sold my '71 Judge project in '07 & it's original production rear spoiler had slight recesses on the bottom of the spoiler pedestals. 

There have been nearly half a dozen different reproductions of the '70-71 rear spoiler since the late 80's. One of those was really light, no seams at all. The light one I had, was real easy to spot. To verify yours is not an early reproduction, which were matte black finished fiberglas, it would be nice to know exanctly what this rear spoiler weighs, & it would help if you could highlight all the seams on the bottom.


----------

